# Brian May hopes to buy Shooting Estate & turn it into a Nature Reserve!



## noushka05

The more I hear about Brian May, the more I love him. Hes kind & compassionate & relentless in his defence of wildlife. A truly good soul.

He wants to buy Chargot shooting estate in Somerset. Chargot was also involved in last years badger cull. Praying with all my heart that this comes off to become a safe haven for wildlife instead of a place of death & destruction

Brian May plans to turn Exmoor shooting estate into nature reserve | Tiverton Mid Devon Gazette


----------



## rona

Not Brian May but donated money to save me surely?

Hope they make it accessible to all who paid for it and don't make it a private estate just for the wildlife


----------



## tincan

Hope they are successful in their bid to buy this estate .... and of course to put a stop to the slaughter of 40,000 pheasants a year :cursing:.... £18,000 for 8 shooters , tut tut .... says it all for me .... people coming from as far a field as mexico to shoot there mind boggling .... Anyhoo good luck hope it turns out well for the Save me gang


----------



## noushka05

rona said:


> Not Brian May but donated money to save me surely?
> 
> Hope they make it accessible to all who paid for it and don't make it a private estate just for the wildlife


I'm not sure save me is that big a charity Rona.

If the farmland he purchased in Bere Regis is anything to go by it will be accessible for all to enjoy.

_It's a beautiful area, a wonderful place to bring up your children, and at the time I was contemplating purchasing, there was a threat of the surrounding area being built on to the tune of hundreds of houses. This was a horrific prospect for the villagers. Having purchased the farmland in question, we then set about evolving a plan to return the whole site to its ancient glory as original British woodland. My hope that, under the advice of experts who have been working in this district for generations, is to evolve better ways of Husbandry of the woodland, more humane, with no Culling, no pesticides no herbicides, and of course no hunting for pleasure. This will be a safe place for all creatures, and an environment in which the local people can interact with animals in a way which will benefit everyone. Well, that's my hope anyway. _

Bere Regis Brian May Woodland



tincan said:


> Hope they are successful in their bid to buy this estate .... and of course to put a stop to the slaughter of 40,000 pheasants a year :cursing:.... £18,000 for 8 shooters , tut tut .... says it all for me .... people coming from as far a field as mexico to shoot there mind boggling ....  Anyhoo good luck hope it turns out well for the Save me gang


Blimey so do I, its time we had some good news for nature for once.

Who'd have thought that 'shooting for the pot' was so expensive or that some would travel half way around the world to do it

sating their bloodlust more like!-its absolutely obscene 

Lets hope the carnage is finally over on that estate.


----------



## Knightofalbion

Good for Brian. 

Didn't much care for the music side of things, but great respect for him as a person. A noble soul.


----------



## noushka05

Knightofalbion said:


> Good for Brian.
> 
> Didn't much care for the music side of things, but great respect for him as a person. A noble soul.


What? you didn't care for the music? whats not to like about Queen :yikes:



.


----------



## rona

Land for sale in Langham Farm and The Chargot Shoot, Watchet, Somerset, TA23 0SL, TA23
LANGHAM FARM

Langham Farm stands amidst the picturesque hills and valleys of the Brendon Hills, 1200 ft above sea level, with views from part of the farm over the Bristol Channel.

The farm totals about 665 acres. Langham Farmhouse stands in an elevated but sheltered position in the centre of the farm and is accessed via a private drive from the B3224. Planning consent has recently been granted to create a new main access to the farm. There are a further five dwellings made up of two cottages and three flats. Traditional stone barns in Langham farmyard have been developed to create a comfortable shoot lodge with dining facilities and kitchen area. Additional barns provide beaters and loaders rooms, game chiller, estate office with kitchen area and WC and cartridge storage space. Three flats situated on the first floor of these buildings provide adaptable accommodation for staff.

Langham Farm is currently run as a beef and arable unit. Since purchasing Langham Farm the vendor has successfully run his farming and shooting operations together spending capital on both and most recently constructing new farm buildings including grain storage and covered cattle yards.

THE CHARGOT SHOOT
The topography and nature of the land provides the setting for a shoot of the highest calibre. Chargot has been consistently voted as one of the top ten pheasant and partridge shoots in England. Drives such as Spitfire and Melanie's have become synonymous with game shooting of the highest quality and are the benchmark against which other shoots measure themselves.

Since 2008 Langham Farm has been in the ownership of Bettws Hall, renowned for owning and running some of the best shoots in the United Kingdom. During this time the shoot has been improved dramatically and run as a high bird quality commercial shoot, with average bags of about 380 birds. During this time the shoot has developed its reputation to such an extent that the majority of its clients are repeat bookings.

The owners have invested significantly in new access tracks throughout the woods and woodland thinning to improve the drives. The Chargot Shoot covers a total area of about 2340 acres and includes 36 drives of both partridge and pheasant. This includes the shooting rights over the adjoining three farms and Forestry Commission owned land which has been rented in. A plan of the drives is attached to these particulars.

The shoot is centered around the deep, steep sided valley which runs through the centre of Langham Farm. The birds are predominantly flushed from a mix of drilled game cover and woodland to provide an attractive variety and different challenges.

The shoot currently employs 4 full time gamekeepers, most of whom have been at Chargot for many years. There are an additional 3 full time farm workers.

There is the opportunity for the buyer to either continue to run the shoot commercially or to run it as a private shoot of the highest calibre. The vendor will retain the shooting rights for the 2014/15 season to run the shoot, but an arrangement will be made to ensure the buyer is able to hold his own days for the coming season. After the 2014/15 season the buyer can continue a similar arrangement or take full control of the shoot.

Seems it's just part of a much larger shoot
http://farmsandestatessearch.savill...ies/GBLHRALAR140014/LAR140014_LAR14000007.PDF


----------



## Knightofalbion

'The property has been removed by the agent'

'It may be sold or temporarily removed from the market'.


----------



## jaycee05

I hope Brian May is succesful in buying this property and land,he is a very generous natured man, and has done wonders for charity
I love Queen by the way and have several CDs of theirs


----------



## Knightofalbion

In reality I doubt there is much chance alas, camaraderie amongst shoot owners and loyalty to the estate staff and so forth.

They will probably find a private buyer for it. Sadistic cruelty attracts big money. There'll be no shortage of wealthy city people or foreign investors prepared to 'invest' in the business I'm sure. 
You don't become filthy rich by showing compassion, only by being ruthless.


----------



## noushka05

Knightofalbion said:


> In reality I doubt there is much chance alas, camaraderie amongst shoot owners and loyalty to the estate staff and so forth.
> 
> They will probably find a private buyer for it. Sadistic cruelty attracts big money. There'll be no shortage of wealthy city people or foreign investors prepared to 'invest' in the business I'm sure.
> You don't become filthy rich by showing compassion, only by being ruthless.


I fear you may well be right - blood junkies would move heaven & earth to prevent this going through:cursing:.


----------



## Knightofalbion

Yes, unfortunately that will probably be the case. 
A country 'shooting' estate in England is something that would sell readily to an Arab or Russian buyer looking for an overseas bolthole. I'm surprised the agents even needed to advertise it on the open market.


----------



## Spellweaver

Hooray for Brian May and I hope he is successful - but sadly I think that Noushka and KofA are right in their opinion that the animal killers will move heaven and earth in order to ensure their "playgound" is sold to someone who will continue to provide an area for them to pursue their blood lust


----------



## rona

Knightofalbion said:


> You don't become filthy rich by showing compassion, only by being ruthless.


I think Brian May is filthy rich isn't he? 

105 millions filthy rich I believe


----------



## gorgeous

So now the rich get slated. How dare they work ther buttocks off. I personally know a few filthy rich....all of whom have worked pretty darn hard to get what they have. And paid thousands in taxes and the amount they have given to charity...not to mention the jobs they have created.

We all have the opportunity in this country to achieve if we want it and are prepared to work for it. Sorry for going off topic but get peed off when the rich get slated.lol

As for the original comment...yes lets hope Brian May buys the Estate....our wildlife is what puts Great in Britain.


----------



## lilythepink

It will be interesting to see who does buy this estate. Maybe Brian May or somebody with the same intentions as he would be better off keeping their motives and plans quiet and stand a better chance of buying.


----------



## rona

lilythepink said:


> It will be interesting to see who does buy this estate. Maybe Brian May or somebody with the same intentions as he would be better off keeping their motives and plans quiet and stand a better chance of buying.


There are 1000s of people working tirelessly for wildlife in this country that do not feel the need to court publicity, fame and money.

£7 million is like loose change to Brian May

He gets interest of approx £4 million a year. That's before royalties, earnings etc

Why on earth did he need donations to his Badger campaign?


----------



## rona

jaycee05 said:


> I hope Brian May is succesful in buying this property and land,he is a very generous natured man, and has done wonders for charity
> I love Queen by the way and have several CDs of theirs


https://www.cafonline.org/pdf/SundayTimesGivList_Top200_1473R_WEB_160514.pdf


----------



## rona

Spellweaver said:


> Hooray for Brian May and I hope he is successful - but sadly I think that Noushka and KofA are right in their opinion that the animal killers will move heaven and earth in order to ensure their "playgound" is sold to someone who will continue to provide an area for them to pursue their blood lust


Don't think they'd be particularly bothered by such a small piece of ground.

Doesn't seem to be anything much about it in the shooting/farming press. Loads here Chargot Estate For Sale, did anyone tell Natural England? | Badger Killers To be expected really


----------



## Happy Paws2

As long as he buys it, I don't care if it's open to the public or not as long as it saves animals lifes.

Well done Brian


----------



## rona

Country people bovvered not 

Brian May in bid to buy Exmoor estate (From Smallholder)

GWCT News: Can Brian May do it better?

In fact they seem very interested and think they can gain info from it


----------



## noushka05

rona said:


> There are 1000s of people working tirelessly for wildlife in this country that do not feel the need to court publicity, fame and money.
> 
> £7 million is like loose change to Brian May
> 
> He gets interest of approx £4 million a year. That's before royalties, earnings etc
> 
> Why on earth did he need donations to his Badger campaign?


and Brian has worked tirelessly campaigning against the badger cull, touring with Kerry Ellis to raise funds for Born Free Foundation. Personally I wish more celebrities would use their high profiles for good, instead of being so self absorbed!

Ricky Gervais is another great champion of animal rights issues. I could never knock any celebrity for raising awareness to try to make the world a better place for the voiceless . Ricky Gervais Is PETA's Person of the Year | PETA's Blog | PETA


----------

